# what dog is best for me



## shanba (Oct 27, 2008)

i want a very freindly easy to train dog that is loyal and active.i also want a dog that is not very common.i like the look of sprocker spaniels(a cross between a springer and a cocker spaniel) but i'm not to sure .i live in a town house with a medium sized garden
p.s i also like australian labradoodles
p.s.s all you people with dogs probably dont realize how lucky you are to have such loving companions


----------



## Mese (Jun 5, 2008)

Border collies are friendly , very easy to train and extremely active 

And yup , I do realise how lucky I am ... im so lucky im getting my female BC in two weeks time


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

i love Australian shepherds


----------



## pommum (Jun 16, 2008)

shanba said:


> i want a very freindly easy to train dog that is loyal and active.i also want a dog that is not very common.i like the look of sprocker spaniels(a cross between a springer and a cocker spaniel) but i'm not to sure .i live in a town house with a medium sized garden
> p.s i also like australian labradoodles
> p.s.s all you people with dogs probably dont realize how lucky you are to have such loving companions


Were abouts do you live?
As Discover Dogs at Earls Court in London is on the weekend of 8th & 9th Nov you should get yourself down there as you will get to meet many differenet breeds and also find out which one would suit you best.

take care
Sarah


----------



## Shane (Oct 24, 2008)

> i want a very freindly easy to train dog that is loyal and active


There are no guarantees with any breed.


----------

